# Hottest Athlete Named



## B Lopez (Sep 22, 2007)

NHRA driver Ashley Force gets nod over Tom Brady and Danica Patrick as the hottest athlete - NASCAR - Yahoo! Sports

Ashley Force


----------



## eleven59 (Sep 22, 2007)

Since when would she be considered an "athlete"? Lame.


----------



## Lee (Sep 22, 2007)

eleven59 said:


> Since when would she be considered an "athlete"? Lame.



Since Nascar has been considered a sport.


----------



## playstopause (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm more for Maria Sharapova.


----------



## ohio_eric (Sep 23, 2007)

playstopause said:


> I'm more for Maria Sharapova.


----------



## Chris (Sep 23, 2007)

She's not a nascar driver, she's a drag racer.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 23, 2007)

she's alright


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## eleven59 (Sep 23, 2007)

Chris said:


> She's not a nascar driver, she's a drag racer.



That's even worse  Now she not only doesn't actually put in much physical effort, but she doesn't even have to turn, or do it for long periods of time  

If you're driving something with a motor, you're not an athlete.


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 23, 2007)

eleven59 said:


> That's even worse  Now she not only doesn't actually put in much physical effort, but she doesn't even have to turn, or do it for long periods of time
> 
> If you're driving something with a motor, you're not an athlete.



Well, its a good excuse to nominate her for being hot. Most female athletes look too manly for my tastes


----------



## Rick (Sep 23, 2007)

playstopause said:


> I'm more for Maria Sharapova.



 

I mean, Ashley's pretty.


----------



## msherman (Oct 10, 2007)

Pro-stock motorcycle racer, Angelle Sampey 


MySpace
http://a517.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/64/m_5caf46197a9cfed3493cdded0a12452c.jpg


----------



## Groff (Oct 10, 2007)

eleven59 said:


> Since when would she be considered an "athlete"? Lame.



Well, drag racing IS a competitive sport, so I guess that makes her an 'athlete'.

Although one could call her a driver, one could also call someone who plays football a player, rather than an athlete, na' mean?

 drag racing


----------



## ohio_eric (Oct 10, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


>



She is like a graveyard because I want to bury my dick in her.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 10, 2007)

Chris said:


> She's not a nascar driver, she's a *drag* racer.



She'd make a good match for Oscar De La Hoya.




ZING!


----------



## the.godfather (Oct 10, 2007)

In a couple of years time I'm pretty sure this will change to Allison Stokke. No doubt about it.


----------



## Popsyche (Oct 10, 2007)

eleven59 said:


> That's even worse  Now she not only doesn't actually put in much physical effort, but she doesn't even have to turn, or do it for long periods of time
> 
> If you're driving something with a motor, you're not an athlete.



And that's why everyone can do it? You SOOO wrong about this!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 10, 2007)

the.godfather said:


> In a couple of years time I'm pretty sure this will change to Allison Stokke. No doubt about it.



Shit... I never heard of her, but damn. She wins already. :lust:


----------



## Blexican (Oct 10, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Shit... I never heard of her, but damn. She wins already. :lust:


----------



## Rick (Oct 10, 2007)

Holy crap, not bad.


----------



## Leon (Oct 10, 2007)

eleven59 said:


> That's even worse  Now she not only doesn't actually put in much physical effort, but she doesn't even have to turn, or do it for long periods of time
> 
> If you're driving something with a motor, you're not an athlete.



i like to think of auto racing as an "exhibition" and not really a sport. sure, it takes skill to do it, but my job takes skill, and i'm no athlete 




The Dark Wolf said:


> Shit... I never heard of her, but damn. She wins already. :lust:



two words: Mahogany Goddess.


----------



## audibleE (Oct 10, 2007)

I'd vote for this woman (JEEZUS!)
Keep it work safe, OK?

I'd also vote that she used to be a man and that she'd crush me.

And no I really wouldn't vote for her. Yikes!


----------



## Rick (Oct 10, 2007)

I'd vote that is a man.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 10, 2007)

Holy fuck! 








... I think I'd still tap, though. Especially after a couple beers.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 10, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Holy fuck!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 10, 2007)

^ I know! Sad.


----------



## kmanick (Oct 10, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Shit... I never heard of her, but damn. She wins already. :lust:


 

Holy crap      
Damn she's only a junior in High school???


----------



## audibleE (Oct 10, 2007)

Wowee, wee, waa... I like vedy much.


----------



## playstopause (Oct 10, 2007)

Rick said:


> I'd vote that is a man.



 

Disgusting. 
Some girls you want to put a paper bag over their head, but with "this", it would have to be a whole body paper bag.


----------



## Popsyche (Oct 10, 2007)

Leon said:


> i like to think of auto racing as an "exhibition" and not really a sport. sure, it takes skill to do it, but my job takes skill, and i'm no athlete



It takes a lot more than skill. It takes incredible stamina, endurance, concentration and tolerance. Ask any of the F1 gusy if they are athletes. Golf is WAY less of a sport than real auto racing.


----------



## kmanick (Oct 10, 2007)

wow I remember when that blond "thing" first came on the female bodybuilding scene like 10 years ago.
she actually used to be kind of cute, and she looked alot more feminine
back then.
Must be eating roids for breakfast every day.
daaaaaaaaaaaaamn!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 10, 2007)

Popsyche said:


> It takes a lot more than skill. It takes incredible stamina, endurance, concentration and tolerance. Ask any of the F1 gusy if they are athletes. Golf is WAY less of a sport than real auto racing.


definitely, it gets up to ridiculous temperatures in those things


----------



## ohio_eric (Oct 10, 2007)

That bodybuilding she-male thing scares my testicles up into my chest. Jesus Christ I wouldn't tap that with Bob's dick. 

Allison Stokke is indeed a cutie but I seem to remember her family had to threaten legal action because she was being borderline stalked. Her pic got out on the web and then people got obsessed and it was kind of downhill from there.


----------



## eaeolian (Oct 10, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> definitely, it gets up to ridiculous temperatures in those things



Not to mention the beating you take from the ride itself. If you've never driven a race-tuned vehicle, you have no idea how brutal it actually is.


----------



## playstopause (Oct 10, 2007)

Popsyche said:


> Golf is WAY less of a sport than real auto racing.



 

Golf is more a "finesse" thing.
You have to deal with the wind and all, you know...






 

* playstopause waits for the wrath of Chris


----------



## ohio_eric (Oct 10, 2007)

Eric's rules for what is a sport and what isn't.

Sports must have scores. You must be able to accumulate points or goals. If it is judged and based on opinion it's not a sport. This eliminates nonsense like gymnastics and figure skating. 

You must be at least a small bit athletic to excel in it. Sports that allow for fat lazy slobs to be ok and even get to be pros are false. There goes golf and bowling. 

Sports dominated by sissy lame ass rich white college boys are beyond false. This gets rid of nonsense like fencing and water polo. 

Beating the shit out of someone is not a sport. If it were drunken Irishmen would be the greatest atheletes in the world. So say bye bye to MMA and boxing. 

Doing everyday activities really fast or for really long periods of time is not a sport. If it were teenagers that masturbate 12 hours a day would be Olympic athletes. So bicycle racing and auto racing are not sports. 

Risking your life is not a sport. So all that extreme bullshit takes a hike. 

Fishing and hunting are not sports because the animals that get caught and/or shot have no idea a competetion is taking place. 

Poker is not a sport. Fod God's sake get this shit off of ESPN now. It's a card game and any lucky bastard can excel at it. So it's not a sport.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 10, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Not to mention the beating you take from the ride itself. If you've never driven a race-tuned vehicle, you have no idea how brutal it actually is.



For a second there i thought you were talking about the body builder chick on the previous page


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 10, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> Beating the shit out of someone is not a sport. If it were drunken Irishmen would be the greatest atheletes in the world. So say bye bye to MMA and boxing.



So football, too? i mean, they just run into each other, right? And pat each other on the ass? Is ass touching a sport?


----------



## Rick (Oct 10, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> For a second there i thought you were talking about the body builder chick on the previous page


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 11, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> So football, too? i mean, they just run into each other, right? And pat each other on the ass? Is ass touching a sport?



It is when I'M around!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 11, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Not to mention the beating you take from the ride itself. If you've never driven a race-tuned vehicle, you have no idea how brutal it actually is.


only thing worse is military planes, and I've flown in enough of those


----------



## Popsyche (Oct 11, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> Eric's rules for what is a sport and what isn't.
> 
> Sports must have scores. You must be able to accumulate points or goals. If it is judged and based on opinion it's not a sport. This eliminates nonsense like gymnastics and figure skating.
> 
> ...



Ridiculous and narrow minded!  Also, way too general in scope.


----------



## Rick (Oct 11, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> That bodybuilding she-male thing scares my testicles up into my chest. Jesus Christ I wouldn't tap that with Bob's dick.
> 
> Allison Stokke is indeed a cutie but I seem to remember her family had to threaten legal action because she was being borderline stalked. Her pic got out on the web and then people got obsessed and it was kind of downhill from there.



That's some crazy shit. Some people are just crazy. 

I wouldn't hit that with JJ's dick.


----------



## Popsyche (Oct 11, 2007)

Rick said:


> That's some crazy shit. Some people are just crazy.
> 
> I wouldn't hit that with JJ's dick.



She would priobably lop it off with Kung Fu Vagina Grip!


----------



## audibleE (Oct 11, 2007)

I thought this was a fun post. Lots of funny shieot being said... so here's one more and I'm done with posting these beasty-women.


----------



## playstopause (Oct 11, 2007)

^

You guys are going to make me puke.
That's f-u-g-l-y.


----------



## Popsyche (Oct 11, 2007)

^

Holy shit! Is she holding one of her ovaries?


----------



## eaeolian (Oct 11, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> For a second there i thought you were talking about the body builder chick on the previous page



Eh, it could apply to either.


----------



## eaeolian (Oct 11, 2007)

Well, at least that "chick"'s picture is work-safe, although not recommended viewing.


----------



## ohio_eric (Oct 11, 2007)

Popsyche said:


> ^
> 
> Holy shit! Is she holding one of her ovaries?






Wait! She still has ovaries?


----------



## Rick (Oct 11, 2007)

She looks like Kendra from The Girls Next Door on the Barry Bonds diet.


----------

